

Job Ready in 9 weeks to become the best in the market... - philliphaydon
http://firebootcamp.com

======
justmadhu
The proliferation of these kidns of boot camps is startling -- I wish the best
to anyone who signs up, but to be good at just about anything, you need to put
in more than 9 weeks...

~~~
philliphaydon
The claims made on that site are pretty damn bold... No problem with getting
people into coding but to be job ready and be "the best in the market"...
wow...

